# تطبيقات ال كاد كام في البلاستيك



## mostagear (28 يناير 2007)

ملف عن تطبيقات الكاد كام في البلاستيك و مقارنة اهم البرامج وانواع القوالب و اسعارها

تحياتي


----------



## MDREAM (11 فبراير 2007)

مشكور يا باشا

و جزاك الله خيرا

تحياتي لك

Mdream


----------



## ابو كرتونه (25 مارس 2008)

_*الاخ الحبيب\م:محمد بن اسماعيل\\\\\\\\\\

*__*احب ان اقدم لك وافر الشكر علي هذا الموضوع الرائع وادعو الله ان يجعل مجهودك الطيب في ميزان حسناتك
مع المزيد من التوفيق--------- اخوك في الله م/احمد بن مصطفي
*_


----------



## ahmedhamdy (20 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.
جزاك الله كل خير يا أخى.


----------



## بلال جوارنه (10 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## أبوهناالمصرى (14 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا يا أخى على كل المعلومات التى تقدمها وأسالك عن برنامج roll work ممكن البرنامج وطريقة العمل عليه


----------

